# So, Who Does Like Sprouts?



## Contused (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 26, 2018)

Love them.....


----------



## trophywench (Jan 26, 2018)

Yup! - even when I was a kid and they were far stronger tasting than they ever are today - it's been 'bred' out of em.

I did go off them for a number of years, I'd cut one in half on my plate and eaten it, when I decided to reload my fork with the other half, I saw something black on the cut surface so I dissected it under my mother's eagle eye ..... and we discovered exactly half an earwig - urgh!  My dad commented I'd had more protein than the rest of the family so should be grateful and my sister assured me it would have been sterilised by boiling so not to worry.

Once I recommenced eating them - probably the next winter as they didn't exist all year of course - mom had to thoroughly slice my portion before putting it on my plate before I'd countenance them even being on it.

Still love em though!


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 26, 2018)

love them, in fact I'm having them tonight  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 26, 2018)

Love them too!


----------



## pav (Jan 26, 2018)

Yuk, only way I could ever eat them was to smoother them in proper gravy made with the meat just and hope I could swallow them before the gravy taste was lost.


----------



## Boom (Jan 26, 2018)

No problems with sprouts here.
@trophywench . Pleased to meet you. Whatever happened to earwigs?


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm another lover


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 26, 2018)

Love them. but I only ever steam them, not adventurous as others


----------



## Dave W (Jan 26, 2018)

Love them. Grow them too. Our grand-daughter used to pick them and eat them raw when she was little. In fact she sampled most of the veg in the garden raw just to see what they tasted like. A four year old chewing a raw leek is a sight to behold!!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 26, 2018)

I fully expect the earwigs are still living happily, forming partnerships and producing babies, out in the garden where they belong.  If you see snap dragons growing - stay away - they are notorious for housing the horrible things inside the lobes of the flowers - and you don't usually find em till you are trying to arrange them artistically in a suitable container - inside your house!


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 26, 2018)

I adore sprouts too. Sprouts (and broccoli) are my most favourite veg ~ and preferably steamed. I believe @Kaylz has them roasted! I haven't tried roast sprouts ~ yet, but sounds tempting
@Kaylz ~ do you par-boil them first before you chuck them in the oven ~ or do you roast them in their raw state?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 26, 2018)

Sprout lover here too. Even when I was young. We used to go to pontins holiday camps for the summer holidays and I even dressed as a sprout for the fancy dress contest one year!


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 26, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> but I only ever steam them, not adventurous as others


I quite often 'fry' them in our air fryer...


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

Good suggestion Martin


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 27, 2018)

wirralass said:


> I adore sprouts too. Sprouts (and broccoli) are my most favourite veg ~ and preferably steamed. I believe @Kaylz has them roasted! I haven't tried roast sprouts ~ yet, but sounds tempting
> @Kaylz ~ do you par-boil them first before you chuck them in the oven ~ or do you roast them in their raw state?


Yes par-boil them first  xx


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

I sometimes bake them in oven In wee drop water, grind of ea salt, garlic chopped and touch of olive oil. Open dish for last 5 minutes and they are a bit “caramelised “ sort of.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

Wish I could do all of this clever stuff


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 27, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Wish I could do all of this clever stuff


haha nothing clever about it really Mr! making the flax bread requires more effort! so NO EXCUSES!  x


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> haha nothing clever about it really Mr! making the flax bread requires more effort! so NO EXCUSES!  x


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Wish I could do all of this clever stuff


That’s no clever, it’s chuck it in a baking dish and wait then eat. Easy peasy not even messy


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

Carolg said:


> That’s no clever, it’s chuck it in a baking dish and wait then eat. Easy peasy not even messy


You make it sound so simple lol


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> You make it sound so simple lol


It’s so yummy it’s worth it. You can use frozen sprouts if you want and garlic purée from a tube, oh forgot, you put shallots in as well.much more effort


----------



## trophywench (Jan 27, 2018)

If cookery WAS that difficult - how the hell do you suppose the human race has survived as long as it has, Vince?

I treated myself to Delia's first book when it came out and well remember doing one recipe where she says 'Don't worry at this stage if it looks curdled, because it does look like that and it's perfectly OK - just carry on and add the flour' because well, it did look odd, it's true - but I don't think I've ever seen anything that was curdled, in truth.  So how the heck was I sposed to know whether what was in my mixing bowl looked right or not?  So what the hell, add the flour etc and we'll have to see, I'll just have to chuck it away if its vile.  It wasn't vile at all!

I enjoy eating but don't actually enjoy making ordinary meals, whatever they are - I like something where I feel I've had to use 'skill' LOL


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 27, 2018)

@Vince_UK are you completely useless?  x


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK are you completely useless?  x


From reading your food diary vince, I am impressed. I can cook, but am boring. Just walked to Lidl and bought coconut oil, but what for I do not know. Put a bit of weight in one of 2 bags that I carried back home.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK are you completely useless?  x


AGREE


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

Carolg said:


> From reading your food diary vince, I am impressed. I can cook, but am boring. Just walked to Lidl and bought coconut oil, but what for I do not know. Put a bit of weight in one of 2 bags that I carried back home.


hehe I don't really cook lol
I have every kitchen gadget imaginable designed to make life extremely easy except a food processor.
I have an electric griddle which I use for eggs, bacon etc. Heat it up, chuck stuff in, take it out, eat it. Wipe griddle clean.
I have a Tefal OptiGrill which is absolutely wonderful and doing steaks and gammon and sausages etc. You turn it on, heat it up the little light tells you when it is done, you open it up put your steak in close the lid, the little light changes colour when it either rare-yellow, medium- darker yellow or well done-red, even I can manage that hehe.
A slow cooker used for steaming and the curry thingies
An electric omelette maker which is easy to use
A Halogen oven which has not been used except to do pizzas and yorkies in the past.
A redundant juicer, no idea what to do with it.
Coffee makers, espresso and bean to filter, without which I would panic.
The oven only ever gets used for Flaxbread, never even gets dirty and I pay a guy twice a year to clean it lol
A microwave for odds and ends
Ecomony of motion is my motto lol
I muddle by.
OOOO and a mixer thing and an electric carving knife.
I have deleted all the fast dail numbers for take aways etc out of all my phones lol
Yield not to temptation sayeth the Diabetes thingy.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

Carolg said:


> From reading your food diary vince, I am impressed. I can cook, but am boring. Just walked to Lidl and bought coconut oil, but what for I do not know. Put a bit of weight in one of 2 bags that I carried back home.


That made me laugh lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

trophywench said:


> If cookery WAS that difficult - how the hell do you suppose the human race has survived as long as it has, Vince?
> 
> I treated myself to Delia's first book when it came out and well remember doing one recipe where she says 'Don't worry at this stage if it looks curdled, because it does look like that and it's perfectly OK - just carry on and add the flour' because well, it did look odd, it's true - but I don't think I've ever seen anything that was curdled, in truth.  So how the heck was I sposed to know whether what was in my mixing bowl looked right or not?  So what the hell, add the flour etc and we'll have to see, I'll just have to chuck it away if its vile.  It wasn't vile at all!
> 
> I enjoy eating but don't actually enjoy making ordinary meals, whatever they are - I like something where I feel I've had to use 'skill' LOL


Because people like me pay people like you to do it for us dear lady.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 27, 2018)

Might pay my daughter via the brewery, but I've never worked in a kitchen as a job.  I don't ask anyone I've ever invited for a meal in my home or on holiday to cross my palm with silver Vince!

Catering College was never on my agenda LOL


----------



## Contused (Jan 27, 2018)

Hmmm, I must try to find another cartoon featuring sprouts!


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 28, 2018)

Contused said:


> Hmmm, I must try to find another cartoon featuring sprouts!


Why not try another vegetable lol
This has been interesting


----------



## Bloden (Jan 28, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Why not try another vegetable lol
> This has been interesting


How about aubergine?
One of my aunties is Cypriot so when she first came to visit my mum made a moussaka to make her feel welcome...mine ended up about 8 hours later on my bedspread (bleurgh). The aubergine had soaked up so much oil, it just slid back up out of me LOL. 
I don’t hate aubergine tho. In fact, we’re having it this evening. (I love sprouts too, btw).


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 28, 2018)

Bloden said:


> ...mine ended up about 8 hours later on my bedspread (bleurgh). The aubergine had soaked up so much oil, it just slid back up out of me LOL.


Wee bit of TMI going on there lol x


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 28, 2018)

Bloden said:


> How about aubergine?
> One of my aunties is Cypriot so when she first came to visit my mum made a moussaka to make her feel welcome...mine ended up about 8 hours later on my bedspread (bleurgh). The aubergine had soaked up so much oil, it just slid back up out of me LOL.
> I don’t hate aubergine tho. In fact, we’re having it this evening. (I love sprouts too, btw).


i love them also, eat a lot in China but always swimming in oil but I do enjoy them


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 28, 2018)

Don't mind them at all    Not when I was a kid


----------



## C&E Guy (Jan 29, 2018)

Wife loves them. I hate them.

A few years ago, M&S did an oven bake tray with sprouts, bacon and chestnuts in creamy garlic sauce. It was amazing!  Every year I look for it - but they just don't do it anymore.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 2, 2018)

Proof I like sprouts. Here's me dressed as one (not a current picture!)


----------



## Ljc (Feb 2, 2018)

I hated them as a kid, I love them now


----------



## Contused (Feb 2, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> Wife loves them. I hate them.
> 
> A few years ago, M&S did an oven bake tray with sprouts, bacon and chestnuts in creamy garlic sauce. It was amazing!  Every year I look for it - but they just don't do it anymore.









Sounds good. A chef we know does something similar.


----------



## Contused (Feb 13, 2018)

A Shrove Tuesday update…

My wife was on 'Nanny' duty this morning as our schools have closed for half-term holidays.  She asked my younger grandson if he knew what day it was today.  "Pancake Day," he replied.  My wife continued, "It's Ash Wednesday tomorrow.  Do you know what happens then?"  "You have to give up eating something," he replied.  She asked, "What are you going to give up?"  Quick as a flash, he replied, "I'll give up eating sprouts."


----------



## Brando77 (Feb 19, 2018)

I've never understood the hatred of Brussel sprouts, always loved them except back in the 70s when Mum boiled them for 10 hrs and stunk the house out.


----------

